# ADGA Genetics



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I was looking about the ADGA Genetics and noticed that one of my does shows an appraisal history of one. This would lead me to believe she should have an appraisal score, but I am not sure where to find it. Anyone help me out?

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001363910

Troy


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Click Linear History on the left hand side of the page.

Her LA score can be found on the Member's Only portion of the ADGA website:

1-01 78 (+VAA)

Sara


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Now how the heck do I read that. :crazy Do I add up certain ones to get my score? Like is she an 86VVEE or?????
Linear History For: PRUITTVILLE'S LUKE'S GLOXINA - N001363910 (PB Doe) 


LAYear Age ST* SR DY RA RW* RLSV FUA RUH* RUA UD MSL TP TD 
2007 01-01 20 27 34 29 29 31 34 23 19 38 22 16 08 

Troy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl sorry I just feel your pain as I can't read them either :biggrin


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Sara,
Explain to her the letters above the score and point her to the LA chart for Linear traits. We can't explain the scores in a post...you need to look at the pictures that go along with the #'s. 
Kaye


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> Click Linear History on the left hand side of the page.
> 
> Her LA score can be found on the Member's Only portion of the ADGA website:
> 
> ...


Sara, how do I get to that part?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Paula you have to have a password to get in members only site.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I fiqured it out, thanks....I had only looked at the "my animals" part...didn't know I could pull up others in that section.

Paula


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

I am such a guy. I must have had on my guy glasses when I read your post Sara. I did not even catch the members only part. Sigh. :rofl

What does the 1-01 mean?

Thank you!

Troy


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

> What does the 1-01 mean?


Age, 1(year)-01(months) This doe was 13 months at the time.

Christy


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay so she was pretty young which probably has something to do with the low score I assume. 

Good stuff to learn. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

I just read the Appraisal guide and WOW. I had flipped through it before, but never read it all the way through. For anyone that has not taken the time to read the guide I would suggest you do so. 

Learn something new every day. :biggrin

Troy


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL....ok, so we've been saying that exact same thing for ummm...years now! One of the best ways to get over barn blindness and learn small things that will help you later down the road. Cheaper and more informative than shows anyday!

Oh, thought I'd add that no doe/buck under 2 can score an EX overall. Reason yearling scores don't excite me-good or bad.
Kaye


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Appraisal Guide...? Would that be Article X in the ADGA guidebook, or are you referring to something else?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Something else. The ADGA linear apprasial handbook. Think it's $3. Best 3 bucks you ever spent. Used to be online but download took forever and 2 days.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

We tried to order one by snail mail and they told us you have to order it online and print it out, they no longer mail out the booklet. We have the printout at home.

Anyway, that is what Troy said (this is Michelle responding).

Michelle


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They are going to drag us all into the computer age. They are upping registration done by snail mail also, to force online registrations! Guess I will have to drag out that ole pin number  Vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Online registration is SOOO much easier and quicker, I have used it since it became available.

And I believe the LA booklet is still downloadable, there is a link to it in the member's-only section. At least if what you are referring to is all the different diagrams and such...I just downloaded it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> They are going to drag us all into the computer age. They are upping registration done by snail mail also, to force online registrations!


Vicki, when is this going into affect?? I am about to send all my paperwork in by snail mail but I don't want to if its going to cost me more!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

ozark_jewels said:


> Vicki, when is this going into affect?? I am about to send all my paperwork in by snail mail but I don't want to if its going to cost me more!


Not Vicki.

I believe this goes into effect January 1st.

You have some time. 

Sara


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Sara!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it's March  Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I registered a bunch of doe kids in July prior to the Spokane Interstate Fair (their premiums paid for their registrations and then some, so it was worth not waiting for the lower prices in September).

I was pleasantly surprised to find out that I was charged $1.00 less because I registered on-line.  

Camille


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

What's bad about this change is, there are some goat folks out there (some that I know personally), who still don't own a computer. Second line is, they don't want to own one!!! Don't know how this will all work out for them.
Another great resource book to have along with the LA booklet is "The Illustrated Standard of The Dairy Goat" by Nancy Lee Owen. You can find them in the Caprine or Hoegger catalogs, I know. It covers confirmation from nose to tail, with drawings to help you understand how to evaluate a goat. I've had mine for many years, and have used it to help new folks with confirmation questions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

I just checked with 2 directors... the new fees go into effect January 1st, 2009. 

We have been promised that by the end of March 2009 we will be able to register kids that need service memos or AI slips online.

I register everything I can online. I love it!

Sara


----------

